
Show HN: I built a web app to aggregate new startups and related discussions - sercan
http://startupdigger.com
======
sercan
Checking out product hunt and such websites has became a daily habit for me
recently. It is quite a good practice both to get some inspiration and to come
up with ideas. I've found out so many great information through Hacker News,
Indie Hackers and certain sub reddits, too.

But the problem is that checking all those sources consumes a noticeable
amount of time and most of those sources doesn't offer RSS. So, as a weekend
project, I built this app to aggregate all those stuff into one single page.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

~~~
jbpetersen
The readability isn't that great so I tried tweaking the CSS around for higher
contrast: [http://imgur.com/a/Ohsav](http://imgur.com/a/Ohsav) (values used:
#F00, #00F, #777, #EEE)

At that point I realized having visual boundaries for the different content
areas and individual pieces of content would probably make things close to
ideal.

~~~
sercan
I couldn't expect more than that. Much appreciated. I'm not very good at UI
related things. I'll try your recommandations.

~~~
jbpetersen
Coming back to it, using a background that contrasts more with the entries was
cleverly done. It makes them a lot more visually distinct while keeping the
site overall a lot more clean that what I suggested with more obvious
separators. I'm gonna have to add that trick to my own toolkit.

------
meseguer1998
Nice site! One thing, I think your "contact me" button is broken

~~~
sercan
It's working. I just changed the "@" sign to avoid spam bots.

------
Liandy
This is so cool, thanks for building and sharing this!

~~~
sercan
Hey, thanks for checking it out. Glad you like it!

